# HELP PLEASE!! Leaves curling up at edges / shrivelling... pics included! :-)



## PercyCultivator (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey guys and gals, 

been a little while since ive posted on here about me new grow.

Things arent going too badly however i could do with a little advise / information on how things are going at this moment...

Basically its now day 14 since my 1st planted broke the soil and was put under light... my 2nd plant is on day 12. Both plants look resonably healty to me (taking into consideration its my 1st grow) however the leaves are either curling up at the edges of alot of the leaves or they are just looking slighty shrivelled in general. 

Check all the pics below please!!!!

Plant 1 (Day 14)


My questions to you all are;

1) What is the issue with my leaves?? Why are they shrivelling? Yes i have given them nutes but only twice, and not even at a quater of the reccomended doseage so do i need to give them more or stop giving them nutes all together for the time being??!! Im using 'canna profesional' soil and the canna range of veg nutes. Last time i fed them i gave them pH nutral water and thats it just incase i was over nuting them.

2) do my plants look too big or too small for the number of days they have been growing?? I understand that its better to have shorter plants with really tight nodes during veg so they can expand and have loads of bud sites when they flower so for the stage my plants are at, are they ok... im worried that my 1st plant is a bit too tall for only day 14??!!

Apart from that, everything else isnt too bad right now. Temps are between 80 - 85... some times pushin up above 85 but not often... could too hight temps be the reason why my leaves are shrivelling?? Heat stress??

Anyways, all your help would be appreciated?

Look forward to hearing all the replies as usual   

Thanks people,

Percy 

EDIT
Site Rules


> 7. Please try to post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as eight pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them.


----------



## everything420 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey our site will have an instructional video on both growing and maintaining your plants. Hope to see you soon!


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 27, 2008)

What kind of lights, and how close are they to your plants?


----------



## PercyCultivator (Apr 27, 2008)

600w light, aircooled supernova reflector... 6" RVK extractor fan
The plants are all over 25 inches from the light itself.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 27, 2008)

It looks like heat stress, your room temps are pretty high. How come temps are so high with an vented shade? Do u have a fan directly on your plants?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 27, 2008)

the ridges are from intensity....they are growing fine and arnt harmed by the ridges its just telling you your light is as close as you want to get it before it stunts growth, when the leaves start curling inward raise the light as they grow ujp to them.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 27, 2008)

Yep. Looks like heat stress to me also. Move the light up a couple inches and they should be fine. Do you have a fan blowing on the plants? If not, do that and it will work wonders for you. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## PercyCultivator (Apr 28, 2008)

i did lower my light the other day because i thought it would do the plants some good... i obviously was wrong lol!
And yeah i do have fans blowing onto the plants so i that base is covered.
Ive was up at 7am this morning raising my light so ill definatly keep you all posted on how things turn out over the next few days.

Cheers so far guys


----------

